# Thanks kt



## lowe1648 (Sep 22, 2011)

It was nice to meet you the other weekend and thanks for the ride in your RP. The bad thing is my boat feels even slower then it did before.


----------



## Jim (Sep 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## fender66 (Sep 22, 2011)

And now......Jealousy sets in! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kevin Turner (Sep 22, 2011)

Dustin-
It was pleasure meeting you. As far as the boat ride, well...it's a tuff job I've got, but somebody has to do it


----------



## Darkside (Sep 22, 2011)

lowe1648 said:


> It was nice to meet you the other weekend and thanks for the ride in your RP. The bad thing is my boat feels even slower then it did before.


It certainly does have that effect. My 18.5' OBJ went 30-31mph max, after a ride in a River Pro, it felt like the anchor was deployed. Beyond that, having a buddy give me a 5 minute head start and still beat me to the best spot wasn't as ammusing after the second or third time either.


----------



## optaylor823 (Sep 22, 2011)

it is amazing how 1 ride in a Riverpro can change your mind on what boat to get.


----------



## lowe1648 (Sep 23, 2011)

Kt have played around with any 4strokes in your rp's? I saw a post else where about a Guy out west that builds jbm that was using the 252hp ecotec. That you where responding to.


----------



## Kevin Turner (Sep 23, 2011)

lowe1648 said:


> Kt have played around with any 4strokes in your rp's? I saw a post else where about a Guy out west that builds jbm that was using the 252hp ecotec. That you where responding to.


I've studied and prototyped several different power plants. To date, none of them can out perform the light wt Sport Jet.


----------



## montanaman (Oct 8, 2011)

sound like you need to take a ride in our latest super charged ecotec 2.2 300hp set up kt lol
it has a scott 752 with hyd trim and im pretty sure there are no sport jets that can even come close to shallow river 
gravel pumping like this set. its on step in under 10'
the scott pump has impellers that are 1/4" thick and can take this type of hard hitting all day and still bring home safe
i have passed a few of those sport jets up in alaska on the bank working on there sport jet impellers after running to shallow


----------



## Kevin Turner (Oct 8, 2011)

montanaman said:


> sound like you need to take a ride in our latest super charged ecotec 2.2 300hp set up kt lol
> it has a scott 752 with hyd trim and im pretty sure there are no sport jets that can even come close to shallow river
> gravel pumping like this set. its on step in under 10'
> the scott pump has impellers that are 1/4" thick and can take this type of hard hitting all day and still bring home safe
> i have passed a few of those sport jets up in alaska on the bank working on there sport jet impellers after running to shallow


How are you doing Bill?
I could see where you might run across a few Alaska SJs being there are lotsa of them up there. Are you sure they were working on them or admiring them?  

Plse share the latest on the Eco~Scott. 
Overall weight~dimensions / cost / factory~dealer support / EPA certification / Catalyst exhaust / warranty / number of units & yrs in service / Etc...

No doubt the Eco shows promise and the Scott is a good pump. Maybe start another thread? (No need to hijack Dustin's)


----------

